# for all you bible thumpers out there



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

http://www.dailymegajoke.com/toons.php?00770373


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

.......:lol:


----------



## RJS1111111 (Mar 23, 2002)

Yow! That site was awful for all the pop-up ads!


----------

